# Now not Hashi's?



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in May 2013 and diagnosed Hashi's in January 2014.

Blood test results first.

Jan 2011

TSH - 5.2 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 16.8 (12-22)
No thyroxine started

Feb 2012

TSH - 2.2 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 not done as TSH normal

Jan 2013

Anti-TPO - 84,000 (<34)
TSH - 0.69 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 not done as TSH normal

May 2013

TSH - 22 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 10.9 (12-22)
Thyroxine started at 25mcg, then 50mcg and then 75mcg

Aug 2013

TSH - 4 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 not done as TSH normal
Thyroxine increased to 125mcg

Nov 2013

TSH - 4.3 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.3 (12-22)
FT3 (done privately) - 5.5 (4.1-6.8)
Thyroxine increased to 150mcg

Dec 2013

AntiTPO - 41,000 (<34)
TSH - 4.6 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 - 15.6 (12-22)
Thyroxine not increased

Jan 2014

TSH - 2.7 (0.27-4.2)
FT4 not done as TSH normal

Ultrasound head/neck Feb 2012 - thyroid mildly enlarged and mildly vascular in appearance

MRI head/neck Feb 2012 - enlarged tonsils

Manual neck examination Feb 2014 - small, soft swelling under hyoid bone

I have now been referred for a repeat ultrasound as the difficulty swallowing and the recent pictures I've posted show something is going on. However, reading up about what a soft swelling under the hyoid bone translates to, it does seem to suggest I could have a thyroglossal duct cyst. So how can this be if I have Hashi's? Surely if I have elevated antibodies it means Hashi's so how or why have I got this small swelling? Also they seem to be caused by congenital hypothyroidism so I'm wondering if I have had Hashi's ever since I was born and was always hypothyroid. The speculations could just carry on really.
The lump doesn't hurt when pressed and is not visible under the skin but the GP I saw about it says it is only slight.

Blood test has been done for thyroid function/celiac today.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My thoughts...

If you are on a replacement medication- levothyroxine then they should be testing your FT-4 and FT-3 every time you have labs and ONLY adjust doses by those 2 labs. Your doctor is dosing you by TSH and that is wrong.

Has anybody run a TSI on you? I would like to see that test as your TPO is high and the way your labs are moving.



> Nov 2013
> 
> TSH - 4.3 (0.27-4.2)
> FT4 - 15.3 (12-22)
> ...


These are the labs that should be run every time - TSH in the "normal" range for most is 1 so although you are in TSH range many times, something else is happening and you need additional labs.

If it were me - I would insist on a Thyroglobulin lab and possible FNA to rule out cancer due to increasing and extremely high TPO antibodies.

Thyroglobulin
Thyroglobulin


----------



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> My thoughts...
> 
> If you are on a replacement medication- levothyroxine then they should be testing your FT-4 and FT-3 every time you have labs and ONLY adjust doses by those 2 labs. Your doctor is dosing you by TSH and that is wrong.
> 
> ...


Hi, many thanks for your response.

Not sure what TSI is but no, I have not had that done. When I had my TPO antibodies tested the doctors only did it as I asked them and they are NHS. I think I would have to go private to have TSI done as knowing my doctors it is something they don't know anything about. I don't want to go private as I am unemployed and watching my money.

Jo xxx


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just google "TSI antibodies" and a link to Mayo Clinic will come up and explain it to you.


----------

